# Competition Car Insurance - T's and C's "



## blitzer_bhoy (May 26, 2007)

Ive now got my R35!!!!  So went with competition Car Insurance as the car is Stage 4 Litchfields for all mods track days and euro cover 

What I noticed whilst reading the terms and conditions under exclusions was the following:

"Any Liability to others, or loss or damage to any car covered by this insurance when the car is being driven in an unsafe, unroadworthy or damaged condition or does not have a valid MOT when needed"

Ive requested clarification on the "Unsafe" context mentioned its either referring to the car being mechanically unsafe to be driven or its being driven unsafe? I may be misinterpreting but it concerns me that could be very subjective in the event of a claim e.g. "you were driving unsafe so we aint paying"

Ive asked for clarification regardless...


----------



## EAndy (Dec 13, 2011)

Good point, I think it's definitely in regards to the car because of the unroadworthy or damage condition in same sentence but worth clarification.


----------



## jonnypolish (Sep 25, 2012)

Sounds like a definite get out clause for the insurance company...


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

Is the driver being unsafe so different from refusing insurance if the driver is drunk or under the influence of drugs?

I think a degree of common sense is what's required. Would you expect a car manufacturer to honour an engine warranty if the owner removed the oil and the sump and ran it til it died? 

I think it's a way of saying, don't intentionally drive in a very stupid way or we won't cover you.


----------



## blitzer_bhoy (May 26, 2007)

Adamantium i'm not refuting that, my point is that it can be subjective in certain circumstances ( of course driving down the wrong side of the road is pretty clear), I may have interpreted the sentence incorrectly. 

Just trying to get it clear from CCI for my own curiosity...will report back when they respond.


----------



## shindy (Apr 27, 2010)

congrats on the purchase....about time lol hope it looks as good as mine did


----------



## blitzer_bhoy (May 26, 2007)

Hehehe it took me a while, as I was building my 32 finally finished that 6 months ago lol...

Need to catch up at some point....


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

Look forward to hearing the results.


----------



## blitzer_bhoy (May 26, 2007)

Good news... I've been told that this refers to the condition of the car to begin with so let's say a bumper was hanging off and you were involved in an accident they wouldnt cover the repair to the bumper as it was hanging off in the first place.


----------



## lightspeed (Jul 11, 2002)

What also means is if you drive with say carbon canards sprouting from the bumper and slice someones legs off at the ankles. You will be paying the x million compensation, not them.


----------

